# amplificador single end con valvulas cv 124  kbk de salida



## electromecanico (Nov 6, 2009)

buenas, les agradezco por leer mi consulta pido por favor si alguien tiene datos circuitos y demas de esta valvula cv 124  kbk


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2009)

Google con "CV124 vacuum tube" y...
"_A British made valve by Farenti, a Division of Brimar.British Military "CV124" = 807_"

Google entonces con "807 vacuum tube datasheet" y...
http://www.mclink.it/com/audiomatica/tubes/807.htm
http://forum.analogmetric.com/viewthread.php?tid=225&extra=page=1

Google sabe.
Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2009)

Cacho
"_A British made valve by Farenti, a Division of Brimar.British Military "CV124" = 807_"
 gracias por el dato vamos a ver si empezamos un single es una valvula bastante rara ....


----------

